# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  NASA fotografon Token qe nga Saturni

## C.Jack Sparrow

NASA publikoi foto të Tokës dhe Hënës të shkrepura nga orbita e Saturnit, rreth 1.6 miliard kilometra larg. 

Planeti ynë dhe i vetmi satelit natyror i tij duken vetëm dy pika në foton e shkrepur nga sonda Cassini më 19 korrik të këtij viti. 

Shkencëtarët e NASA-s thanë se drejtuan aparatet fotografike të kësaj sonde në drejtim të Tokës për të shkrepur një foto-kujtim në nderim të imazhit të kapur nga Voyager 1 në vitin 1990. Imazhi i Voyager i tokës ishte rastësor, ndërsa Cassini i mirëmenduar. 

Fotot nga të tilla distanca janë shumë të rralla edhe për vetë NASA-n sepse në një largësi të tillë, planeti ynë i vogël zhduket nga drita e fortë e Diellit. Imazhi i fundit është shkrepur në momentin kur mes Diellit dhe sondës Cassini u vendos Saturni, duke bllokuar rënien e rrezeve të yllit tonë drejt objektivit të aparatit dhe duke krijuar një fushë-pamje më të qartë drejt planetit dhe satelitit tonë.




http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2013/07/23/sci-cassini-saturn-photos.html

ketu mund te shikoni disa foto

----------

